# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Limiter le nombre de caractres - Textbox

## barnet

Bonjour,

J'aimerais pouvoir limiter la saisie de caractres dans un textbox multi-line. 

Nous pouvons le faire au moyen de la "Data Validation", mais cette mthode permet encore  l'utilisateur de dpasser la limite de caractres voulue, de plus le message d'erreur n'est actif seulement que lorsque nous quittons le textbox.

Existe-il un moyen simple de stopper la saisie de caractre dans ce type de champ ? comme nous le ferions en HTML avec une proprit "maxlength"

Merci.

----------


## Thomas_Dev

Bonjour,

Dans le 2 onglet des proprits de la zone de texte (affichage), il y la possibilit de donner un nombre de caractres maximum au champ. (case  cocher : "limiter la zone de texte ").
Cela bloque l'criture si l'utilisateur essaye d'en mettre plus.

cdlt

----------


## barnet

> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le 2 onglet des proprits de la zone de texte (affichage), il y la possibilit de donner un nombre de caractres maximum au champ. (case  cocher : "limiter la zone de texte ").
> Cela bloque l'criture si l'utilisateur essaye d'en mettre plus.
> 
> cdlt


Merci pour la rponse, mais je crois que ceci n'est pas possible avec du mutli-ligne...  ::(:  

Existe-il une autre solution pour avoir du multi-ligne ET bloquer la saisie ?

----------


## Thomas_Dev

Ok! Je viens de constater ce que vous dites.

il est possible de cocher "Multiligne",
puis de decocher "sauts de paragraphe"
ensuite on a de nouveau accs  la case limite de caractere.

Pas contre, l'utilisateur ne peut plus aller  la ligne volontairement.

----------

